
FBI hacked and Leaked - artf
http://pastebin.com/5vwz6Wj4
======
earcaraxe
The FBI is using SHA-1? Somehow this lazy attitude towards internet security
by the US government doesn't surprise me.

Edit: This appears to be fake and debunked
([https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/plone-
develop...](https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/plone-developers-
call-hoax-on-alleged-fbi-hack/))

------
sidcool
I am not sure if this is legit. Any sources?

